# LaTeX Bible Verse Compiler?



## FenderPriest (Jun 1, 2013)

I've been using Lyx/Latex for the last year and I was wondering if any of you more experienced users might know of a coding package to solve an issue I'm wanting to address. I was wondering if there was a code to use for when I'm typing notes that would automatically insert Bible verses? So, instead of typing out John 1:1-18, I could just type in something like "John 1:1-18" and in my .pdf output it would automatically include those verses formatted with verse numbers, etc. Is that something that exists or could be easily made?

Any help on that? Or am I dreaming?


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 2, 2013)

Not dreaming given that LaTeX bibleref.sty .parse proves that at least parsing Bible verses it can be done. I suspect perl is going to be needed in this environment to pull it off, however.


----------



## FenderPriest (Jun 2, 2013)

I found some bibleref stuff, but nothing that does what I'm looking for...


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jun 2, 2013)

Alternatively if you have Logos and MS Word, you can use smart tags:

Logos Smart Tags - Logos Bible Software


----------

